# "wet look" sealant?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i know it is to be said that if you are after a wet look goto wax, BUT maybe there is a sealant which would give you a deep wet look?

regards


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Not 100% sealant, but take a look at HD Poxy. I think it might be just what you're after!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Duragloss 105. I have never seen anything better. Of course, Zaino Z5 would be more or less the same.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Meguiars M21 2.0 :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Not 100% sealant, but take a look at HD Poxy. I think it might be just what you're after!


Oh yes, HD Poxy. I haven't used it but at one point I was so obsessed with it, just couldn't sort out international shipping then. If Raven says it, it's a very strong recommendation. The guy has a coating to his name for christ's sake


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

Prima Epic is my sealant of choice ATM.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wet look polymer has to be blackfire wet diamond, simply stunning. Prima epic is a close second if you have somewhere to leave the product curing for an hour or two


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaino.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

For me, BFWD


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 BFWD - and even better after gloss enhancing polish. IMO


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Amigo with blackfire wet diamond


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Is BFWD better than zaino z8?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Or excuse the poor pic work in progress.. bonnet is polish angel master2 and amigo


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

HD Nitro Seal !


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

NMH said:


> Is BFWD better than zaino z8?


Personally I would say more or less even matched, I find the blackfire easier to use and to me adds more, the z8 a fantastic product but I feel it just gives a more glassy look as with most zanio product's.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Menzerna Powerlock - best of both worlds and its a breeze to apply and remove…

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223739


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Wet look polymer has to be blackfire wet diamond, simply stunning. Prima epic is a close second if you have somewhere to leave the product curing for an hour or two


I totally agree....my favourite was always Blackfire but I've been usin epic recently & its a seriously tough call which has the edge!....either of these on top of Amigo:argie:
Only downside like you mentioned was Epic needs at least 30 mins curing before buffing & that's not easy when applying outside with a bit of a breeze!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

yetizone said:


> Menzerna Powerlock - best of both worlds and its a breeze to apply and remove…
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223739


My only gripe with powerlock is its durability with 1 coat applied.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Best what I have tried is Powerlock. (Not so durable though)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If you like a fantastic looking sealant,try the new wolfs bodyguard!.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ronwash said:


> If you like a fantastic looking sealant,try the new wolfs bodyguard!.


Deep wet or glossy? Is it sealant or coating?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

its a nano coating


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Just wonder. Body Wrap and Hard Body are also nano coatings and sealants...


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Best what I have tried is Powerlock. (Not so durable though)


off topic but ive seen menz ultra, how does that compare against powerlock?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Menzerna Ultra is an AIO (all in one) polish and sealant with the capability to remove light swirling, deep clean the paint and lay down a coat of sealant protection once residue it buffed. Powerlock has no polishing capabilities and is purely for paint protection.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Just wonder. Body Wrap and Hard Body are also nano coatings and sealants...


I would say nano sealants.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ronwash said:


> I would say nano sealants.


So do I but in Wolf's site Jesse use both terms...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

sm81 said:


> So do I but in Wolf's site Jesse use both terms...


OK..no biggie,as long as its working nicely.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Best what I have tried is Powerlock. (Not so durable though)


Powerlock is just as durable as Blackfire Wet Diamond (very good, lasts months), stays glassy the more layers you put on too, where as the Blackfire Wet Diamond seems to only add reflection. :thumb:

Prima Amigo is much better than the Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish too! 

But at the end of the day, these sealants don't have what I consider 'wet look'.....


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Powerlock is just as durable as Blackfire Wet Diamond (very good, lasts months), stays glassy the more layers you put on too, where as the Blackfire Wet Diamond seems to only add reflection. :thumb:


Maybe there but not here (Finland,Latvia)


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

jetseal 109 and dodo juice light fantastic


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

FK1000p


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

will try to post tomorrow a picture, just finished today's bath with Mafra Last Touch Express, and (maybe being 9.30 in the evening here) the car looks amazingly wet.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackfire and Menzerna sealant very easy to apply and remove and gives nice finish .

Zaino Z-2 gives incredible wet-look after 2 coats , Z-2 harder when wipe off than BF , need QD to remove the residue , finicky removal and application.

Zaino Z-2 2coats


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Blackfire and Menzerna sealant very easy to apply and remove and gives nice finish .
> 
> Zaino Z-2 gives incredible wet-look after 2 coats , Z-2 harder when wipe off than BF , need QD to remove the residue , finicky removal and application.
> 
> Zaino Z-2 2coats


Very nice Maxi, love the door


----------

